# Sapphire X800 GTO 12 to 16 Pixelpipelines



## tobias12345 (Oct 30, 2005)

hello
I have this graphiccard http://www.mindfactory.de/cgi-bin/MindStore.storefront/DE/Product/7779266

it's the Sappire X800 GTO 

I have seen here : http://www.techpowerup.com/articles/overclocking/vidcard/127
that i can unlock 4 Pixelpipelines by the GTO².
Does it work by the GTO too?

Thanks


----------



## Polaris573 (Oct 30, 2005)

As far as I know, nobody has done it yet.


----------



## vexen (Oct 31, 2005)

yes i did it with my connect 3d x800 gto


----------



## tobias12345 (Oct 31, 2005)

but you hav a card from 3d and i hav one from sapphire


----------



## vexen (Oct 31, 2005)

try to check if the fuses data match


----------



## Polaris573 (Oct 31, 2005)

vexen said:
			
		

> yes i did it with my connect 3d x800 gto



That's right I forgot about the connect 3d gto.  Sorry for the bad input.


----------



## tobias12345 (Oct 31, 2005)

K


----------



## SeLrAhC (Nov 7, 2005)

*same prob*

yea... i m facing d same prob also... can a GTO (not gto2) b soft modded as well?

i can confirm it has a r480 chip but dunno wat rams...


----------



## bnyivy (Nov 8, 2005)

i just got this card now... take my Silencer off my X800pro and put it in this Sapphire GTO and it fits just fine.

I start overclocking it with a stock pipeline (12) and i hit a very nice 600core/600mem with no artifacts and freezes on 3Dmark05. 

I found out that GTO2 n GTO sapphire have different voltage. The new GTO sapphire has more voltage than the GTO2. I can even run on 690Core/650mem no problem


----------



## SeLrAhC (Nov 9, 2005)

but cannot softmod rite?

y dun u try


----------



## Pheonix_789 (Nov 9, 2005)

bnyivy said:
			
		

> i just got this card now... take my Silencer off my X800pro and put it in this Sapphire GTO and it fits just fine.
> 
> I start overclocking it with a stock pipeline (12) and i hit a very nice 600core/600mem with no artifacts and freezes on 3Dmark05.
> 
> I found out that GTO2 n GTO sapphire have different voltage. The new GTO sapphire has more voltage than the GTO2. I can even run on 690Core/650mem no problem



Hey is that GTO 2 @ 690 core and 650 mem? how did you achieve this?????


----------



## bnyivy (Nov 10, 2005)

sorry for the late reply....

i change the cooler of the card from stock to Arctic ATI Silencer 4 that i used to use on my Radeon X800Pro, and thats how i get the card running very cool.

i could do 600core/600mem on the stock cooler.

if theres anyway this GTO can be unlocked to 16pipe... it would be kick ass 

this card isnt the GTO2... its the Sapphire GTO Ultimate 256MB... its 12pipe default.


----------



## kenjin (Nov 23, 2005)

bnyivy said:
			
		

> i just got this card now... take my Silencer off my X800pro and put it in this Sapphire GTO and it fits just fine.
> 
> I start overclocking it with a stock pipeline (12) and i hit a very nice 600core/600mem with no artifacts and freezes on 3Dmark05.
> 
> I found out that GTO2 n GTO sapphire have different voltage. The new GTO sapphire has more voltage than the GTO2. I can even run on 690Core/650mem no problem



hey im getting the problem with freezing on 3dmark05 as well on my connect3d x800 GTO . i try to reset my OC to default speed. but it still freeze do you know if this is normal or unusual?


----------



## YeaBaby (Nov 24, 2005)

If it has the R480 core you should be able to bios flash it to X 850 XT speeds. Even if the ram is the 2.0 ns Samsung chips instead of the 1.6 ns chips that come with a regular X 850. If youhave stability issues with the ram being to fast just underclock it with Radlinker. BTW for all of you the HIS HIGHTECH X 800 GTO uses the R480 core and also the1.6 ns Samsung memory chips. It's in stock at NewEgg.


----------



## kenjin (Nov 24, 2005)

what kind of Core dose Connect3D x800 GTO have? can it flash it to x850 xt bio?


----------



## YeaBaby (Nov 25, 2005)

I don't know about the Coonect 3D specifically. You can check the manufactures web site or you can remove the heatsink. If you remove the heatsink, carefully remove the 4 screws from the backside of the card and carefully remove the sink. On the actual chip itself it will tell you what core it is R423 or R480. Make sure you have some artic silver around for putting it back on. The R480 cores will flash to X850 XT speeds with 16 pipes, The R423 will flash to an X850 Pro speeds with 12 pipes. Either way you'll have one heck of a card. The only real difference between the 2 cores is 12 pipes (R423) and 16 pipes (R480) both cores are capable of speeds at 520 mhz. +


----------



## ssnke (Nov 25, 2005)

Even if you could flash a gto to 16pipe (x850)
isn't there the issue of power? since the gto hasnt got a molex like the gto2?


----------



## Lekamies (Nov 25, 2005)

R423 = x800series, flash x800xt or xtpe 16pipes
R480 = x850series, flash x850xt or xtpe 16pipes

Power issue is possible, depends motherboard.


----------



## Diamond (Nov 26, 2005)

*unlock to 16pipelines*



			
				YeaBaby said:
			
		

> If it has the R480 core you should be able to bios flash it to X 850 XT speeds. Even if the ram is the 2.0 ns Samsung chips instead of the 1.6 ns chips that come with a regular X 850. If youhave stability issues with the ram being to fast just underclock it with Radlinker. BTW for all of you the HIS HIGHTECH X 800 GTO uses the R480 core and also the1.6 ns Samsung memory chips. It's in stock at NewEgg.



I have the HIS X800 GTO with 12pipelines does anyone know where I can get a bios to unlock it to 16pipes


----------



## ssnke (Nov 26, 2005)

Lekamies said:
			
		

> R423 = x800series, flash x800xt or xtpe 16pipes
> R480 = x850series, flash x850xt or xtpe 16pipes
> 
> Power issue is possible, depends motherboard.


So thats the reference? What brand was that?

can you also please define the motherboards?

I have a DFI Infinity.

regards


----------



## lumock (Nov 26, 2005)

With a Sapphire X800 GTO 256mb - AGP card, does anyone know the O/C'ability of it?


----------



## Lekamies (Nov 26, 2005)

ssnke said:
			
		

> So thats the reference? What brand was that?
> 
> can you also please define the motherboards?
> 
> ...


Sorry I can't say for sure any mobo.
But other mobos have different power solution and I think DFI have quite good.
Running x800gto to x800 xt or x850xt speeds without external power cable puts pci-e power feating lot of stress...

*sorry my english! drinking whole night


----------



## Lekamies (Nov 26, 2005)

lumock said:
			
		

> With a Sapphire X800 GTO 256mb - AGP card, does anyone know the O/C'ability of it?


same what x800 or x850series goes: 500 - 650mhz for gpu&mem with good cooling.
I think sapphire cards can't be modded 16pipes only GTO2 model can be modded16 pipes.
Many my friends is modded their connect 3d GTO cards to x800xt or xtpe or x850xt or xtpe 16pipes depending core.


----------



## YeaBaby (Nov 27, 2005)

Diamond said:
			
		

> I have the HIS X800 GTO with 12pipelines does anyone know where I can get a bios to unlock it to 16pipes




Check under the ATI Bios section on the www.techpowerup.com website their should be something there.


----------



## Diamond (Nov 27, 2005)

YeaBaby said:
			
		

> Check under the ATI Bios section on the www.techpowerup.com website their should be something there.



No  it doesnt have it for the HIS X800 Gto the only thing I was able to find was the X800 Gt on another website does any1 know any other places or sites that might have my bios


----------



## YeaBaby (Nov 27, 2005)

Diamond said:
			
		

> No  it doesnt have it for the HIS X800 Gto the only thing I was able to find was the X800 Gt on another website does any1 know any other places or sites that might have my bios




You want the bios titled "X850 XT" for Pci Express. The X850 XT or the X850 XT PE are the only two bios' that I know of that will unlock the extra pipes. Don't flash it to the PE version though because your card might not support the extra speeds. I think you are looking for a bios that says X800 GTO, your card already has this bios!!! The whole point in a bios flash is to take advantage of the R480 core on your card. That core is the same core used on the X850's the only difference between your card and a X850 is the bios thats telling it to be an X800 GTO. So the point here is to flash it to an X850 bios and effectively turn your GTO into an X850. After the flash you should have 16 pipes, 520 Mhz. core speed and 1080 Mhz. memory speed. Use ATI Tool to check your specs. before and after to note the changes. You can also use ATI Tool to save your old bios in case of a problem. Let us know how it goes and good luck.


----------



## Diamond (Nov 27, 2005)

YeaBaby said:
			
		

> You want the bios titled "X850 XT" for Pci Express. The X850 XT or the X850 XT PE are the only two bios' that I know of that will unlock the extra pipes. Don't flash it to the PE version though because your card might not support the extra speeds. I think you are looking for a bios that says X800 GTO, your card already has this bios!!! The whole point in a bios flash is to take advantage of the R480 core on your card. That core is the same core used on the X850's the only difference between your card and a X850 is the bios thats telling it to be an X800 GTO. So the point here is to flash it to an X850 bios and effectively turn your GTO into an X850. After the flash you should have 16 pipes, 520 Mhz. core speed and 1080 Mhz. memory speed. Use ATI Tool to check your specs. before and after to note the changes. You can also use ATI Tool to save your old bios in case of a problem. Let us know how it goes and good luck.



I tried that now it says x850 and my clock speed is 520Mhz and 1080mhz default but the only thing is atitool says i only have 12pipelines still I dont know what might have gone worng


----------



## Diamond (Nov 27, 2005)

Diamond said:
			
		

> I tried that now it says x850 and my clock speed is 520Mhz and 1080mhz default but the only thing is atitool says i only have 12pipelines still I dont know what might have gone worng



I think i know because it also put that vivo crap on it I dont think they have one here with out it because all the 850xt are pe and i would try the 800xt but anit that a r423 chip


----------



## YeaBaby (Nov 27, 2005)

Diamond said:
			
		

> I think i know because it also put that vivo crap on it I dont think they have one here with out it because all the 850xt are pe and i would try the 800xt but anit that a r423 chip



Thats weird, So ATI Tool sees an X850?, but is showing 12 pipes not 16? Download Radlinker from www.guru3d.com see what it says. If it says 12 pipelines go into "low level hardware settings" and try to enable the other 4 pipes. I guess there is a chance that the other 4 pipes may be damaged but I think thats unlikely too be honest. Post back and let us know I'm really interested in how this turns out. 

P.S. I would not try the X800 bios because it's for the R423 and would probably not work.


----------



## YeaBaby (Nov 27, 2005)

lumock said:
			
		

> With a Sapphire X800 GTO 256mb - AGP card, does anyone know the O/C'ability of it?



It has either the R423 or R480 core with the Rialto bridge chip to make it AGP. You should be able to get at least 500 Mhz. + out of the core and probably 1100 Mhz. + out of the memory. You might be able to bios flash it to an X800 XT or a X850 XT depending on the core, but honestly I don't know much about flashing the AGP cards.


----------



## Maksim (Nov 30, 2005)

Lumock, 

Ive got a Sapphire X800 GTO in my rig, fastest i can push it is 465 core and 1030 mem (from 400/980 stock). But i think its because of my powersupply (only 300w)..i can crank it to 470 and 1060 mem but then the pc poops out.


----------



## Diamond (Dec 1, 2005)

YeaBaby said:
			
		

> Thats weird, So ATI Tool sees an X850?, but is showing 12 pipes not 16? Download Radlinker from www.guru3d.com see what it says. If it says 12 pipelines go into "low level hardware settings" and try to enable the other 4 pipes. I guess there is a chance that the other 4 pipes may be damaged but I think thats unlikely too be honest. Post back and let us know I'm really interested in how this turns out.
> 
> P.S. I would not try the X800 bios because it's for the R423 and would probably not work.



Well I did have bad pipelines but its ok because its not even 30days old. so I returned it and now I got the Powercolor X850xt for a damn good price with vivo but I think this card does not do crossfire and I cant find it anywhere on the box the book or the web-site its not a big deal for now but later when I go for the X1800 I would like to use the crossfire. If it does not have crossfire let me know if you know its the hardware or its just a bios flash.


----------



## YeaBaby (Dec 1, 2005)

Diamond said:
			
		

> Well I did have bad pipelines but its ok because its not even 30days old. so I returned it and now I got the Powercolor X850xt for a damn good price with vivo but I think this card does not do crossfire and I cant find it anywhere on the box the book or the web-site its not a big deal for now but later when I go for the X1800 I would like to use the crossfire. If it does not have crossfire let me know if you know its the hardware or its just a bios flash.




It can do CrossFire you just need an X850 CrossFire master card to go with it. Here's a link to one on NewEgg www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16814102621            I assume that you are aware that you need a CrossFire motherboard too.


----------



## Diamond (Dec 3, 2005)

YeaBaby said:
			
		

> It can do CrossFire you just need an X850 CrossFire master card to go with it. Here's a link to one on NewEgg www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16814102621            I assume that you are aware that you need a CrossFire motherboard too.



Yep I know that but the only thing is i have a p4 3.0 LGA775 and the only crossfire board I can find for the p4 is the PA1 by elitegroup theres alot of amd crossfire boards and p4 boards that have the 200express but only one pci x16 slot if u know anyother broads that are crossfire with the p4 please let me know


----------



## YeaBaby (Dec 4, 2005)

Diamond said:
			
		

> Yep I know that but the only thing is i have a p4 3.0 LGA775 and the only crossfire board I can find for the p4 is the PA1 by elitegroup theres alot of amd crossfire boards and p4 boards that have the 200express but only one pci x16 slot if u know anyother broads that are crossfire with the p4 please let me know




Well as of 12-3-05 there is only one AMD CrossFire board in retail and it happens to be a buggy POS from DFI. I've read reports of peiople having there FX series and X2 series chips burnt up in the DFI board "SO DON'T BUY IT" Anyways don't worry an Intel board will soon follow and you'll be able to run CrossFire with your card. In fact if I'm not mistaken I think one of the newer Intel chipsets 955? maybe can run SLI or CrossFire on it with 2 PciE x 16 slots.


----------



## tASE (Dec 4, 2005)

Okay i got the Sapphire X800 GTO 256mb AGP R430 core (by ATITool), whit what bios should i try flashing it ?
And what do i do if it doesn't work ?


----------



## YeaBaby (Dec 4, 2005)

tASE said:
			
		

> Okay i got the Sapphire X800 GTO 256mb AGP R430 core (by ATITool), whit what bios should i try flashing it ?
> And what do i do if it doesn't work ?



Are you sure it's an R430 core? I thought that all of the GTO cards where either   R423 or R480, but I guess anything is possible. If it is an R430 the best you could flash it too would be an X800XL bios. This will give you 16 pipes and a core speed of 400 Mhz. and a memory speed of 490 Mhz. (980 DDR). I have the R430 core in my vid. card and can tell you that the core tops out at about 430 - 440 mhz. and the RAM will get to about 550 Mhz. (1100 DDR), thats assuming it's 2.0 nanosecond ram on your card. This is under stock cooling you might do a little better with an aftermarket cooler.


----------



## ssnke (Dec 6, 2005)

I just checked my card, and i would appreciate confirmation before tryin to flash it.

i just unscrewd the hsf of my card and i found that its a R480.

SO now i can flash it to X850XT PE, yeah?
or just x850


----------



## tASE (Dec 6, 2005)

Sry i couldn't get screen shot of ATITool...


Saphhire Radeon X800 GTO
0x554F: R430, Bus:1,Dev:0

Device ID            ------554F
Chip name            ------R430
Host Interface       ------AGP
Catalyst Version     ------5.8
Mem. Size            ------258mb
Mem. Type            ------DDr3
Mem. Bus Width       ------256bit
Active Pipeline      ------12
Default GPU Clock    ------400.00 Mhz
Default Mem Clock    ------490.00 Mhz
Die Fuses            ------0xFFFFDFFF
Sub. Fuses           ------0xFFFFFF9E
Rom Fuses            ------0xA61
Gb pipe              ------0xAD46

Myb ill try unscrewing the heatsink and check it out myslef if i have time this weekend.
Myb i can unlock the 16 pipes =D


----------



## Maksim (Dec 8, 2005)

Don't bother, GTO has only 12 pipes, I have looked high and low for any info on unlocking the AGP version of the Card to 16 pipes.....search the fuses thread, no such luck..only the GTO2 has them but it's PCI, alas the agp version (GTO) overclocks quite well.


----------



## ssnke (Dec 19, 2005)

so the PCIE GTO's are successfuly unclockable to 850xtpe?

if there just R48 core right


----------



## trog100 (Dec 19, 2005)

it needs the six pin power connector a well.. the gto2 is basically a x850xtpe rebadged and reclocked with four of it pipelines (bios disabled) sold at lower price to get rid of old stock i recon..

they dont like yesterdays "king of the hill" on the market cos it knocks the sales of the newer lower end x1800 cards.. i think this is just a way of getting rid of some of them.. 

a bios flash simply puts the card back to what it should be.. nothing magic here.. there is an advantage to flashing a lower speed x850 bios as opposed to the faster xtpe one.. u can just run it slow for browsing and clock it up useing atiool as fast as it will go for games..

the fake gto2/x850 does come with the single slot cooler thow not the dual slot one the actual real x850xtpe comes with..

these gto2s are getting hard to find and the price has gone up to the point where the benifits aint quite what they were..

the gto2 and the gto are not the same card.. there is more to it than just the r480 chip.. thow the r480 chip is the 850xtpe one.. the other 430 chips just wont clock up as high and the real gto cards will have slower memory mostly..

the gto2 mods to a x850xtpe cos in truth thats exactly what it is.. mine maxes out to about 560 core and 630 memory.. with an artic cooler fitted it runs about 53c under load and runs silent and cool when in windows at default 400/490 gto speeds.. it scores 7000-ish in futuremark 2005.. about 13000 in 2003 and 29000 in 2001 and 33000 on 2000..

the latter two are entirely system limitted thow..

trog


----------



## Drakan (Dec 20, 2005)

*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I'm about to go nuts.
I've just bought my Saphire x800 GTO *AGP*.
My Core is *r480*!!! That is what ATI TOOL shows!.

As far as i know, i can't unlock 16 pipes with the r423 & r430 core, RIGHT ?.
As far as i know, r480 core is the x850 XT Core, RIGHT ?.
As far as i know, NOBODY has ever unlocked 16 pipes on a *Sapphire* x800 GTO *AGP* with  r480 core, RIGHT ?.

So, my real question is:
How can i Unlock the 4 pipes via Ati Tool ?
If i unlock the 4 pipes, what can happen to my video card if this doesn't work??. *even if it is a r480 core, that is suposed to be able to unlock with no problems*

i really really DON'T want to fuck my video card up! it costed 200$ =)


And PLEASE!!! if u r going to say "I HAVE A X800 GTO" plz say if it is AGP, PCI-E & Wich core it has. U can see the core with Ati Tool (google find kthx)


----------



## trog100 (Dec 20, 2005)

okay.. first u dont reactiivate the missing four pipes with atitool.. this is done with a bios flash..

it seems these gtos are getting more complicated.. some are now appearing with just the 480 core and not the six pin power plug.. this does mean that they should achieve a good overclock on the core even if u cant unlock the missing pipes.. as far as i know there are no modable gtos in the agp format.. i could be wrong thow..

a gto is not a real card so to speak.. its one that has been played about with to fit a certain performance price range.. they come with several different chips.. different speed memory.. some even have only 8 pixel pipelines.. the only thing they have in common is the name and the price/performance level.. 

a mod-able x800 gto2 was really a complete x850 card with power plug.. 480 core and fast memory.. in other words it really was an x850xtpe just minus the double slot heatsink and with a slow core/memory clock and four of its 16 pipelines disabled in the bios.. in short all these cards needed were flashing with a real 16 pipe x850 or x800 bios and they became one..  

u are in unknown territory.. he he.. if u know how to flash a bios.. how to make a boot-up dos floppy disk with an autoexec.bat that would flash the original bios back automatically if u bugger it up u could simply try it and see.. if not just settle for whatever overclock the atitool will give u..

most of the gain came from the core and memory overclock anyway not restoring those missing four pipes.. 

do a google  search for gto2 mod.. that will tell u all about whats what.. plenty has been written about it.. 

trog


----------



## 1Strive (Dec 21, 2005)

Drakan said:
			
		

> *!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> I'm about to go nuts.
> I've just bought my Saphire x800 GTO *AGP*.
> ...



I too have the Sapphire X800GTO AGP Version.
I have not tried to unlock the 4 extra pipes or BIOS flashing due to not wanting to ruin my new card.
Here is what I do know about our cards.
ATITool shows R480 Core (Same as X850 Series)





also shows 12 Pipelines Enabled and RAM Fuse Data of...




According to other threads on the forums the Fuse Data on our cards show that we can't bios flash up to X800XL or X850Pro or anything.
However, these agp cards overclock very well right out of the box, and I am getting sub X850 like preformance out of just Overcloking my card. 




I am just happy w/ the card overclocking this well. But I will try a flash or hack if I see someone else w/ agp version getting it to work.
Here is some more screen shots of my results of overclocking my Sapphire X800GTO AGP version.


----------



## Gabkicks (Dec 31, 2005)

^ i have the r430 core.  at least thats what ATi Tool says.
Do you have any special Cooling to oc speeds like that? I just got an x800 GTO AGP 256mb today.

3d mark score of 4268 with stock speeds.
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=1632297


----------



## Gabkicks (Jan 1, 2006)

here is a pic Vdoes this mean i can unlock?


----------



## alfredo_cba (Jan 1, 2006)

Gabkicks said:
			
		

> here is a pic Vdoes this mean i can unlock?



Yes, you can mod your vga card to X850XT. Your vga card must match this values (the ones in red) to do so...
... and as you can see on both pics they do





For more details go to  http://www.techpowerup.com/articles/overclocking/vidcard/127

*1Strive* => you can't mod your card to X850XT, just overclock de core and memory


----------



## Gabkicks (Jan 1, 2006)

the stock core speeds for the x850xt look too high... if i try to oc my card i can only get up to 435/538 without artifacts.
plus i have a r430... I thought i was supposed to flash it to a x800XL ? 
sorry i just want to confirm. i dont have a pci card if this fails

 i looked at the memory and it was 1.6 samsung 516. but i havent looked at the core... i guess i'll do that. ATi tool says its a 430 though...


----------



## Lekamies (Jan 1, 2006)

Gabkicks said:
			
		

> the stock core speeds for the x850xt look too high... if i try to oc my card i can only get up to 435/538 without artifacts.
> plus i have a r430... I thought i was supposed to flash it to a x800XL ?
> sorry i just want to confirm. i dont have a pci card if this fails
> 
> i looked at the memory and it was 1.6 samsung 516. but i havent looked at the core... i guess i'll do that. ATi tool says its a 430 though...



I think it's X800XL card with 12pipes, try x800xl bios to unlock extra 4pipes


----------



## Agility (Jan 1, 2006)

Hey guys i got a question... When you mod the X800GTO2 to a XT PE BIOS, do we use a  X850 crossfire card or a X800 card?? Seems confusing....Just a question...


----------



## Gabkicks (Jan 2, 2006)

think it depends on the core but i am not really sure... also yu want to check and see if the card can reach the speeds (cpu and mem) of the card you want to flash it to as well...

i am having trouble flashing my card...


----------



## micron (Jan 2, 2006)

Gabkicks said:
			
		

> i am having trouble flashing my card...


Why are you trying to flash your card?


----------



## Gabkicks (Jan 2, 2006)

to unlock it from 12 to 16 pipelines.


----------



## micron (Jan 2, 2006)

Gabkicks said:
			
		

> to unlock it from 12 to 16 pipelines.


You can flash it with any bios you'd like....that card doesnt unlock.


----------



## Gabkicks (Jan 2, 2006)

why lol. no one will say why


----------



## micron (Jan 2, 2006)

Gabkicks said:
			
		

> why lol. no one will say why


Because the chips on our cards were intended for 16 pipes, but did not yield properly, and the pipes were cut.....that's why.


----------



## Agility (Jan 2, 2006)

So can someone answer my question...? What crossfire card do we get for the Sapphire GTO2 Card after the 16pipeline unlocks....


----------



## Lekamies (Jan 2, 2006)

Agility said:
			
		

> So can someone answer my question...? What crossfire card do we get for the Sapphire GTO2 Card after the 16pipeline unlocks....



Sapphire GTO2 is x850xtpe card. So x850xtpe cf-card is best option.


----------



## olembw (Jan 4, 2006)

*Unlocking GTO*

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=7380

According to mampfi in the thread above, he has unlocked a Powercolor GTO, which shouldn't be possible to unlock... He's the only one I've found who claims to have unlocked a Powercolor GTO. Is this for real? Will the bios attached in the post above seriously f**k up the GPU?

I hope he's right, lots of bang for the buck if 16 pipes is possible to achieve!


----------



## Lekamies (Jan 5, 2006)

olembw said:
			
		

> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=7380
> 
> According to mampfi in the thread above, he has unlocked a Powercolor GTO, which shouldn't be possible to unlock... He's the only one I've found who claims to have unlocked a Powercolor GTO. Is this for real? Will the bios attached in the post above seriously f**k up the GPU?
> 
> I hope he's right, lots of bang for the buck if 16 pipes is possible to achieve!



Hmmm... Maybe it's possible unlock 4 extra pipes at AGP card.


----------



## milkyman (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi.

I just got my Fujits Scaleo s Vga uppgraded to X800 .. seems to be a Gto version
And ofc cause i got a F/S scaleo s pc i dont know the maker of the card.
Can i mod this card and does any 1 know how to find out the maker of the card ? 

Vga propperties screen:






This is the screen From Ati tools






According to the guide i got the " F´s " in the right place but core and mem??

The mems are Samsung 537  - 6c20 thats 2.0 ns i think.

Thankfull for any tips and guiding

MilkyMan


----------



## stinzza (Mar 18, 2006)

anyone know of any sapphire x1800XT 256mb bios..??


----------



## milkyman (Mar 18, 2006)

No worries dolf fixed the issue tnx


----------



## andymiesta (Mar 22, 2006)

*800 gto2 its now a x850 series???*

can anyhelp a flashed the bios on the my 800 gto2 graphics card to get more pipelines but tht did not work. Now its sayin my graphics card is a x850 series ?????

I used the ati winflash and loaded the file (Sapphire.X800GTO2_16P.Samsung16) it also knock the drivers off iam really confused now so cud anyone help ?


----------



## andymiesta (Mar 22, 2006)

*Gto 2*

Does anyone no how to get from 12 pipelines to 16 on a sapphire radeon gto2 ???? cheers


----------



## greatcomputers (May 3, 2006)

*HIS X800 GTO to 16 pipes, how I did it. PCI-E*

I managed to get this card to 16 pipes. There might be easier way by just using the Sapphire X800 GTO2 bios from Sept 14, 2005 at 400/490. You can get it from http://www.techpowerup.com/bios/

That is the final BIOS that is on the card and it has 16 pipes. The following is what I did on the way to this bios:

Before you do the following, make sure you have a boot disk/disc with all the bios files on the disk, everything ready to go. Also, I renamed the bios files to easy to remember names, like his850.bin, his800.bin, sap800.bin etc.

1. I flashed the bios to HIS X850 XT PE at 520/540. Booted fine, still 12 pipes

2. Flashed to HIS X800 XL at 400/490. Booted fine, still 12 pipes.

3. Flashed to Sapphire X800 XL at 400/490. Booted fine, still 12 pipes.

4. Got HIS X800 GTO bios and tried to flash the card to original state. Got a write fail.
  (at this point, I rebooted and got no video, beeping sound. computer booted up though, so I just proceeded to flash without seeing the screen and flashed to HIS X850 XT PE again at 520/540. Suddenly, I had 16 pipes! I think if you get a fail, you can just reflash to X850 XT PE or other bios without reboot and blind flashing though)

5. Then I flashed to Sapphire X800 GTO2 at 400/490 because the card cant' handle the overclocking. Still 16 pipes!

Hope it helps someone

Karateka


----------



## tim_uk_1 (May 4, 2006)

*sapphire x800 gto 16pipes*

I have flashed my x800 gto's bios to 16 pipelines using bios16.bin, I have now ordered a Arctic cooling ati silencer 5 so that i can overclock it a good bit , with silence , unlike the stock cooler. I can only get 460/540 speeds (stable)


----------

